# Kings of the North 2015, April 17th - 19th 2015, Durham, UK



## thebiggeordiegeek

Event:- Kings of the North 2015
Dates:- April 17th - 19th 2015
Location:- Moorhouse Adventure Centre, Durham, UK
Prices:- Non-Resident £22 per day, Camping £55 per day, Dorms £66
Games:- Dystopian Wars/Legions, Malifaux, Warhammer 40k, Star Wars X-Wing
Points:- Please see specific event section
Contact:- [email protected]
Info:- Website, Facebook Event 

Fólkvangr Events and Worhamma, in partnership with Flipside Café, are proud to present their first wargaming retreat, Kings of the North.

Kings of the North is a weekend residential wargaming retreat, offering tournaments and campaigns for Dystopian Wars, Malifaux, Warhammer 40k and the Star Wars X-Wing Miniatures Game. This event will be held at the Moorhouse Adventure Centre just outside of the historic city of Durham.

“We set out to establish a unique event for the UK” said Michael Botterill of Fólkvangr Events. “Centred on Epic Battles, Good Food, Otherworldly Settings, Leisure and Friendship. Here you are our honoured guest.”

The price for a full residential ticket for Kings of the North is just £66, for which you get:-


Accommodation for two nights
All your meals provided throughout
Entry into the tournament(s)/campaign of your choice
Welcome Pack
Refreshments available throughout both days
Exclusive Friday night gaming and campfire
Board games library, open gaming and evening events on the Saturday
Access to the bar, Flipside Café and Worhamma shop

The evening activities include a quiz, open gaming tables, a tabletop games library, RPG sessions, the chance to try out some game systems that you not have tried before, with games demonstration teams from Atlas Games and Steve Jackson Games, and a campfire.

Camping spaces priced at £55 are also available as are non-residential tickets are also priced at £22 a day.
This is your chance to become fully immersed in complete gaming enjoyment. Come for the day, come for two, or stay on site for the true Kings of the North experience.

Full residential places are limited so act now, or be that coward who slept through the battle!

You can book a place in the tournament by buying a ticket at our website, kings-of-the-north.co.uk


----------



## thebiggeordiegeek

A bit of a brief update on how things are going.

We have had an exciting few weeks since we announced the event, a number of companies have come forward to help make this event a reality, and they have been fantastic, so thanks go to:-

•	Frontline Gaming
•	Hawk Wargames
•	KR Multicase
•	Kromlech
•	Micro Art Studio
•	Privateer Press
•	Spartan Games
•	Warlord Games

So thanks to them we now have some amazing prizes for both the tournaments and a charity raffle we have organised in aid of the Willow Foundation, a cause very close to my heart.

We got ourselves published on Faeit212 which was fantastic, and now we have joined Frontline Gaming’s Independent Tournament Circuit, joining the likes of the Bay Area Open, Las Vegas Open and the Feast of Blades. Amazing to think that our humble event has become the first European event to join the ITC, and that the gamers who take part will be able to see how they rank against the worlds other players.

It is going to be an amazing weekend, so if you are interested then please book up when you can, I, Megan and the guys from Worhamma are working extremely hard to make this the best wargaming weekend in the UK.

PS. for Fantasy players I am looking to organise a similar event in June/July dedicated to just Fantasy. Just doing so groundwork on this event, then hopefully in the new year I will have some firm news.


----------



## thebiggeordiegeek

We hope you all had a great Christmas and a wonderful New Year, and now all that is over with you can look forward to Kings of the North 2015 (and I suppose Ayyám-i-Há and Easter too)! We still have plenty of spaces left, but they are going fast so if you want to come, then please book up soon, because tickets are first come, first served.

Rules packs for Dystopian Wars/Legions and Warhammer 40,000 are coming along and will be available very soon, in the meantime I can share the army composition rules for both.

*Dystopian Wars *

Air and Sea core forces only.

Force selection follows the rules laid out in the main rulebook.

All Core Nations, Alliance Nation fleets and Mercenary fleets are acceptable in accordance with published lists for 2.0.

Forces do not need to be painted but we would like to encourage people to bring fully painted fleets so we will be doing a best painted fleet award. If you wish to enter this we will ask you to set up your fleet after round 1 on Saturday for us to view.

*Dystopian Legions*

Games will be played with a fixed list consisting of a Single Platoon with a MFV of 1000 points built in accordance with the rules laid out in the Dystopian Legions core rulebook. These lists must be made with the most recent version of the Dystopian Legions 2.0 Orbats found on Spartan website. All units available in these documents are usable at this event.

*Warhammer 40,000*

The armies can total no more that 2000pts must be battle forged and the list must be chosen as per the 7th edition rulebook.

You can use any current valid source for your army; Codexes, Dataslates, White Dwarf Datasheets, Imperial Armour Books, Supplements, Shield of Baal, Santcus Reach, Stronghold Assault, etc. Sources used must have been on general release prior to 31st March 2015.

Lords of war are permitted but only those contained in a current valid Codex and Escalation, Lords of War from Imperial Armour books are not allowed.

Lists from Horus Heresy books are not allowed, nor are Forgeworld experimental rules.

We don’t want to encourage cheese and hope people will put together lists that they enjoy playing, however if you do bring a cheesy list, I will make sure you get the smallest servings of cake! (mmmm cake)

Oh and as it was a specific question, cardboard Ork dreadnoughts from the 2nd edition starter set are allowed, and are awesome!


----------



## Loli

Wow, that all sounds so cool. I wish you great luck and success


----------



## thebiggeordiegeek

Its creeping up closer, and tickets sales are going really well, so if you do want to come, the sooner you book the better.

We have gotten a decent pile of prizes for both the events and raffles and now have added Steve Jackson Games, Wyrd Miniatures and Finger and Toe Models as sponsors.

The most exciting bit of news is that we have now added a Warhammer Fantasy Battle on Sunday, details are still being ironed out but in the next day or so details will be available and tickets will go on sale.

Printing and posting of the tickets will be starting this week, as soon as the labels arrive.

I am really excited by this, and I hope you guys are as well, its been a lot of hard work getting here, and I have lots of terrain to paint and the food yet to finalise. But this is shaping into the event I intended it to be, a community driven event that will hopefully give the North East the major gaming event in the calendar its been craving.


----------



## Shadow's Fury

Signed myself up as looks fantastic! 

If anyone wants me I'll be the one propping up the bar, like a true space wolf


----------



## thebiggeordiegeek

With a little over a month to go until Kings of the North, there is still much to do on our end, but we are getting there.

The scenery that we are providing is almost finished, so a big thank you to Durham Tourist Information Centre for helping us out with that. And a big thank you to Durham Raiders and Darlington Dogs of War who are lending us some scenery for the 40k tournament. And of course Nate Zettle who has made some incredible scenery for the Malifaux tournaments.

We have confirmed sponsorship from Fantasy Flight who have provided us with some amazing prizes for the X-Wing tournament. The winner will walk away with a Tantive IV, 2nd place will get a Rebel Transport and 3rd place have a Most Want pack, so all in all these are some pretty incredible prizes, so if you are an X-Wing player, then book some tickets and come and play.

For both Malifaux and Dystopian Wars/Legions, the publishers have provided some fantastic prize support with some exclusive items in there for winners and spot prizes.

We have also added a Warhammer Fantasy Tournament on Sunday, the pack is still being worked on and prizes are still to be finalised.
Tickets have begun being sent out to the attendees and the final raffle prizes have arrived, the last one being a copy of Visions of Heresy provided by a sponsor who has asked that they remain unnamed, and a box of stuff from Micro Art Studios.

The menus for food are still to do, but once they have been finalised we will let you know what is being served, but I know it will be awesome, the cook makes an awesome chilli and and I am trying to convince her to cook that for us.

We still have plenty of room in the dorms and space in the various tournaments available so if you want to come along, please buy your tickets as soon as possible.


----------



## Tawa

thebiggeordiegeek said:


> the cook makes an awesome chilli and and I am trying to convince her to cook that for us.


Forget the rest of the post. :laugh:
*Now* I am truly upset I can't make it! :cray:


----------

